# Hss724



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

What jet would be ideal for the hss724?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I am throwing this one, #82 on a GX200 (HS724) soon per recommendation in the re-jetting thread.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

Let us know how it performs compared to the stock. I am interested to see how much it changes the behavior of the GX200 vs the stock jet.


----------

